# Humphreys Ointment Green Jar - any thoughts?



## OHGrammy (Jul 19, 2014)

Need some help! I've done a lot of Google searches on an old jar that I found and just can't find anything about it. Found it in the basement when my mom and dad sold their house. He was a yard sale and auction guru so have no idea where he may have found it. The lid is sort of beige colored with a green stripe across the middle with lettering that says "Humphreys Ointment." The jar is green, and is about 1 1/2" tall and 1 1/4" wide. Something is stamped on the bottom, hard to read, perhaps it says Douglas? Would appreciate any feedback Thanks!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 21, 2014)

"perhaps it says Douglas?" Could it be Duraglas?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 21, 2014)

They still used date-codes when they switched to Duraglass, right? Someone who can read those can help you if you tell the bottom right (if it has the date codes.) My off-topic question somewhat is, I have a very similar jar I just ran and looked at. If it had the glass co.'s symbol on the bottom, but not Duraglass, does that mean it's before they changed the name (the '40s?) Or did they continue some lines without the new name but with the symbol? See my similar jar? Same product, different year?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 21, 2014)

Owens-Illinois glass company logo was O I in a diamond, they added "Duraglas" in 1940.  Some jars have both the logo and Duraglas, some have one or the other.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 21, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## OHGrammy (Jul 21, 2014)

Sure looks like it could be Duraglas - with a fancy script D.There are numbers on the bottom of the jar. left side 3ride side 5In the center there is a logo of sorts that looks reminds me of the planet Saturn with a ring around it.lower bottom 6 (just under logo)very bottom looks like 1 OZ. (gessing weight)


----------



## OHGrammy (Jul 21, 2014)

I should have Googled "Owens-Illinois glass company logo" before my previous post. Found a picture of one that looks just like mine with the exception of different numbers. Thanks for your help! Was hoping that this was a one-of-a-kind jar that was highly sought after. LOL - still a cool jar!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 21, 2014)

RT side looks like 52 to me and that would be the year.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 21, 2014)

Cute jar with great color nonetheless.


----------



## OHGrammy (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. The pic of the bottom is the one that I found on the Owens-Illinois glass company website. Mine has just the number 5 followed by a period. So from what I read following a link of their web site, mine is a tad bit older. It wasn't real clear about what year it was when there was just a single number followed by a period. Totally agree, love the fact that my dad found it, saved it and now I'm the owner of a cute jar.  When I pass, my kids can will say "wonder why mom was saving that jar?"


----------

